# lapivano



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

ero convinta che qualcunole dedicasse un thread ed aspettavo pigramente.
già  una che ha la fortuna di avere pavese come professore capisce che la sua vita avrà una marcia in più 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una grandissima genovese!
proprio domenica sera  percorrevo il "lungomare fabrizio de andrè ", suo grande amico e mi aspetto anche per lei di avere una piazza, una via con il suo illustre nome.
che la terra le sia lieve


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero convinta che qualcunole dedicasse un thread ed aspettavo pigramente.
> già una che ha la fortuna di avere pavese come professore capisce che la sua vita avrà una marcia in più
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai ragione, un'imperdonabile dimenticanza! Ci ha fatto amare gli "americani"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ricordo in particolare una sua magnifica intervista al vecchio Hank!


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

_Credo che Bob Dylan sia il Fabrizio De André americano!_

_Il pacifismo ha fatto un fiasco totale, oggi il mondo è coperto dei cadaveri di ragazzi. L'unica grande vittoria dei pacifisti fu quella di aver raggiunto la firma del trattato antinucleare. Una settimana dopo Mao, lui che era un simbolo, buttò l'atomica._


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione, un'imperdonabile dimenticanza! Ci ha fatto amare gli "americani"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io ricordo quella 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che importa e'grattarmi sotto le ascelle


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ricordo quella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esatto!


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*Credo che Bob Dylan sia il Fabrizio De André americano!*_
> 
> _Il pacifismo ha fatto un fiasco totale, oggi il mondo è coperto dei cadaveri di ragazzi. L'unica grande vittoria dei pacifisti fu quella di aver raggiunto la firma del trattato antinucleare. Una settimana dopo Mao, lui che era un simbolo, buttò l'atomica._


 Bellissima frase!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto!


CB: “Se hai stile hai il tuo metodo che continua mentre tutte le cose vacillano. Mi segui?”
FP: “Sì.”
CB: “Non c’è altro. È molto semplice.”
FP: “E lo stile di vita? Cambia anche questo?”
CB: “Il mio non cambia un granché. Mi limito a bere cose diverse”


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CB: “Se hai stile hai il tuo metodo che continua mentre tutte le cose vacillano. Mi segui?”
> FP: “Sì.”
> CB: “Non c’è altro. È molto semplice.”
> FP: “E lo stile di vita? Cambia anche questo?”
> CB: “Il mio non cambia un granché. Mi limito a bere cose diverse”


 *Ma hai mai avuto discussioni con le femministe?*
*Buk:* Beh, non ci hanno picchettato in Germania da qualche parte? Lo sono sempre ubriaco, capisci. Dicono che era una ragazza. Io ero molto eccitato. Ero uscito ubriaco, credevo che ce ne fossero cinque o sei, coi cartelli: "Bukowski è un porco macho"… Non riesco a capire che cosa le fa infuriare tanto. Non riesco a capire. Mi fa soltanto sorridere. Ho scritto un bel numero di storie d'amore che sono semplicemente storie totalmente d'amore, nient'altro. Credo che queste non le leggano. Poi, ogni tanto, mi attaccano. Vedo soltanto la bocca che si muove e l'odio. Non so che cosa... Ogni tanto compaiono e hanno proprio l'aria di detestarmi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

so che preferite il vecchio porco (dal suo taccuino eh) ma il nome della pivano è maggiormente legato ad Hemingway


a pensarci ...tutti astemi i suoi amici


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> so che preferite il vecchio porco (dal suo taccuino eh) ma il nome della pivano è maggiormente legato ad Hemingway
> 
> 
> *a pensarci ...tutti astemi i suoi amici*


Eh si, anche il buon Faber odiava profondamente il whisky... comunque ciò depone a suo favore!


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh si, anche il buon Faber odiava profondamente il whisky... comunque ciò depone a suo favore!


mica tanto, dai
ne avremmo goduto di più , forse avrebbe vissuto qualche altro annetto
ops...ti riferivi alla pivano, scusa


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica tanto, dai
> ne avremmo goduto di più , forse avrebbe vissuto qualche altro annetto
> ops...ti riferivi alla pivano, scusa


 Si, a lei...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Su Faber devo essere sincero... egoisticamente avrei assolutamente voluto che vivesse di più, perchè penso che stesse arrivando ai vertici della sua arte... "Anime Salve" è un capolavoro di maturità musicale e poetica. Quando un artista se ne va, si rimpiangono tutti i capolavori che avrebbe potuto donarci e che non esisteranno mai.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero convinta che qualcunole dedicasse un thread ed aspettavo pigramente.
> già una che ha la fortuna di avere pavese come professore capisce che la sua vita avrà una marcia in più
> 
> 
> ...


 
Volevo farlo io...ma non avevo tempo di postare qualcosa che non fossero banalità.  E non ne sono stata capace. Era amica della mia insegnante di italiano al Liceo (che non dimenticherò mai).
Temo che menti ed anime così profonde e preziose non troveranno più posto in un mondo involgarito.
Speriamo se ne conservi memoria.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> so che preferite il vecchio porco (dal suo taccuino eh) ma il nome della pivano è maggiormente legato ad Hemingway
> 
> 
> a pensarci ...tutti astemi i suoi amici


Si e'vero lei era piu' legata ad Hemingway... sono indecisa se il comune denominatore dei suoi amici sia l'arte o l'alcol 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque bella anche l'intervista a Vasco Rossi (per quanto lui non mi piaccia)


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e'vero lei era piu' legata ad Hemingway... sono indecisa se il comune denominatore dei suoi amici *sia l'arte o l'alcol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spesso viaggiano assieme...


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spesso viaggiano assieme...


 la fragilità sì...l'arte  non è detto


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fragilità sì...l'arte non è detto


 Non è detto... infatti spesso, non sempre. Alterare la propria coscienza è una tentazione frequente negli artisti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è detto... infatti spesso, non sempre. Alterare la propria coscienza è una tentazione frequente negli artisti.


 quando c'è una sensibilità così profonda , secondo me si è più fragili.oppure c'è da dire che una mente più lucida è , più si avvicina alla cruda realtà....
poco sopportabile


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando c'è una sensibilità così profonda , secondo me si è più fragili.*oppure c'è da dire che una mente più lucida è , più si avvicina alla cruda realtà....*
> *poco sopportabile*


* si.*


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

Fragilità? Mah...non direi...forse Pavese.
Credo che il comune denominatore fosse il rifiuto di modelli letterari e non precostituiti. L'essere al di fuori, o al di sopra dei tempi e delle mode.
Il non avere uno stile, vale a dire un solo stile..e quello di essere trasversali.
La Pivano era onnivora. leggeva e traduceva tutto. senza schemi mentali. E creava e riproduceva arte. Senza la puzza sotto al naso.
Una vera aristocratica. Poteva passare dalla letteratura ottocentesca, e dimostrare che Tolstoy non era un conservatore, a quella contemporanea, dimostrando il contrario.
Le fu affidata, circa tre anni fa, una trasmissione radiofonica, durante la quale commentava, e leggeva brani vari. Era come se li leggesse per la prima volta. E chi ascoltava aveva la stessa impressione: coglieva di volta in volta cose nuove.
Per avere una capacità tale, bisogna aver macinato tanta vita, oltre che tanta arte.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

Ahhh noi poveri geni


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è detto... infatti spesso, non sempre. Alterare la propria coscienza è una tentazione frequente negli artisti.


Ma è una tentazione di chiunque.
Quando creano sono lucidissimi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma è una tentazione di chiunque.
> *Quando creano sono lucidissimi*.


Non credo, Bukowski ed Hemingway di professione erano alcolizzati, poi e'capitato che avessero come hobby la scrittura!


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma è una tentazione di chiunque.
> Quando creano sono lucidissimi.


In loro la percentuale è assai più alta che nel resto della popolazione... ma a perte questo... lucidi de che? Fellini usava spesso l'lsd per i suoi film... Hemingway quasi sempre scriveva sbronzo fradicio... e l'assenzio e l'oppio di Baudelaire? Mi fermo, ma gli esempi sono innumerevoli.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In loro la percentuale è assai più alta che nel resto della popolazione... ma a perte questo... lucidi de che? Fellini usava spesso l'lsd per i suoi film... Hemingway quasi sempre scriveva sbronzo fradicio... e l'assenzio e l'oppio di Baudelaire? Mi fermo, ma gli esempi sono innumerevoli.


William Blake? Samuel Taylor Coleridge... The rime of the ancient mariner* E' *un trip


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> William Blake? Samuel Taylor Coleridge... The rime of the ancient mariner* E' *un trip


 Ma infatti... poi Blake era disturbato di suo, anche senza droghe


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti... poi Blake era disturbato di suo, anche senza droghe


Solo vagamente


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo vagamente


oddio, a pensarci vale per parecchi di loro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma Blake era fuori standard anche per un creativo!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oddio, a pensarci vale per parecchi di loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo so... Van Gogh mi sa che qualche punticino glielo da


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... Van Gogh mi sa che qualche punticino glielo da


 si vabbè... genio era genio, per carità... ma era ridotto peggio del baffone, mi sa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

No scusa Molti ma Michelangelo dove lo lasciamo? Non so se al tempo girassero droghe particoarmente buone ma lui era realmente fuori...


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusa Molti ma Michelangelo dove lo lasciamo? Non so se al tempo girassero droghe particoarmente buone ma lui era realmente fuori...


vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Però pare fosse particolarmente stronzo...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma puru unu pagu calloni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quando si barrico' nella torre o campanile (non ricordo bene) a Firenze? Manco il Papa lo fece scendere...


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puru unu pagu calloni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















...ed era invidiosissimo (ma poi cazzo, come fa ad essere invidioso uno così...) dei suoi colleghi. Leonardo-Michelangelo era l'equivalente dell'epoca di Coppi-Bartali.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

C'è una quantità di gente strafatta. La minoranza ha del talento.
Che poi gli artisti siano eccentrici, beh....è fuori di dubbio.

Coleridge, per dirne una, faceva uso di stupefacenti. Ma quando scriveva era lucido. 
Era questo che volevo dire.
Un pittore sbronzo, il pennello in mano non lo tiene...così come uno scrittore fatto, non si ricorda manco la sintassi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In loro la percentuale è assai più alta che nel resto della popolazione... ma a perte questo... lucidi de che? Fellini usava spesso l'lsd per i suoi film... Hemingway quasi sempre scriveva sbronzo fradicio... e l'assenzio e l'oppio di Baudelaire? Mi fermo, ma gli esempi sono innumerevoli.


Se sapessi quanti liberi professionisrti usano stupefacenti, ti piglierebbe un colpo!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se sapessi quanti liberi professionisrti usano stupefacenti, ti piglierebbe un colpo!!!


 Ne sono certo... visto che ormai si fanno di coca pure i camionisti... ah, i bei tempi andati!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed era invidiosissimo (ma poi cazzo, come fa ad essere invidioso uno così...) dei suoi colleghi. Leonardo-Michelangelo era l'equivalente dell'epoca di Coppi-Bartali.


Guarda non so se hai mai letto Le Vite del Vasari, Il novella 2000 del medioevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io l'ho letto solo in parte ma mi ha fatto pisciar dalle risate... e' pieno di troddi


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*Pivano*

Con lei ho conosciuto Faulkner... credo che la traduzione che ha fatto delle sue opere non sia perfettibile.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con lei ho conosciuto* Faulkner...* credo che la traduzione che ha fatto delle sue opere non sia perfettibile.
> Bruja


di *santuario,* proprio lei dice:
_"Amici e parenti lessero il libro di nascosto, avvolgendolo in carte pesanti mentre lo portavano dal negozio di MacReed a casa, e subito andando a protestare dall'autore. Era fin troppo evidente, oltre tutto, che l'autore mostrava di conoscere un po' troppo da vicino gli ambienti che in quegli Anni Rosa sembravano malfamati: i contrabbandieri di alcol,_ bordelli e _maîtresses"._


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con lei ho conosciuto Faulkner... credo che la traduzione che ha fatto delle sue opere non sia perfettibile.
> Bruja


 Ti piace John Fante? Io ho apprezzato moltissimo "Chiedi alla polvere".


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti piace John Fante? Io ho apprezzato moltissimo "Chiedi alla polvere".


Sì é davvero bello, credo uno dei più importanti della letteratura americana del 900... peccato che la trasposizione cinematografica, per quando gradevole, non sia all'altezza...come spesso accade 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì é davvero bello, credo uno dei più importanti della letteratura americana del 900... peccato che la trasposizione cinematografica, per quando gradevole, non sia all'altezza...come spesso accade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Concordo... quando uscì mi fiondai al cinema... e...


----------

